# 1 star for a day!



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

All passenger behaved, con't figure out which motherf*****r did this.
5 actual trips, 2 no shows, 2 cancels.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I suspect those mysterious 1* ratings might be from previous pax that you canceled as a 'no-show' and then got them again. They were just WAITING to ding you for them getting charged a NO SHOW fee. That's the only reasonable guess I have at the moment.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations, you are now an official Uber slave.
Now pucker up, and bend over when said so.
Uber now has the advantage.


----------



## supernaut (Nov 26, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> I suspect those mysterious 1* ratings might be from previous pax that you canceled as a 'no-show' and then got them again. They were just WAITING to ding you for them getting charged a NO SHOW fee. That's the only reasonable guess I have at the moment.


This is why it's a good idea to go offline and put a little distance between you and the no show location before going online again. Gotta make it less likely you'll get the same idiot twice in a row and give him/her the opportunity to "revenge rate" you.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I didn't pick up the two no shows. I even ignored one with 2x surge when he pinged again. And the two cancels were far away pings like over 15 min.
Anyway, just can't believe what kind of low life would stab a hardworking uber driver in the back like this.


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

The 1 star will fall of your 1 day board exactly 29 hours after their trip started.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

got the same thing an hour ago it showed 10 trips 5.0*. checked now 5 trips 1.0* WTF is going on all Pax. were happy no issues.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 17, 2015)

30 min. later 5 trips 3.0* it's changing way up or way down every 10 min. it's crazy.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

expoolman said:


> The 1 star will fall of your 1 day board exactly 29 hours after their trip started.


Got it. It was 3 graduate girls.
Those c**ksuckers really fooled me, behaved really nice on a 2 mile 2x surge trip to the bar.


----------

